# 3 day week For how long can JB claim last



## Card (2 Jul 2009)

Looking at the option of working a 3 day week had a look at the welfare site  and its says

Length of time Jobseeker's Benefit is paid
Since 15 October 2008, you may be paid Jobseeker's Benefit for up to 12 months, however, there are some exceptions to this. For example, if you were getting Jobseeker's Benefit for at least 6 months before 15 October 2008 you can continue to claim Jobseeker's Benefit for up to 15 months (65 weeks).

Does this mean that if I am claiming for 2 days a week I can only claim for 12 calendar months? If this is not the case can someone please point me to the section of the welfare site that this applies to? I can't seem to find it. 

May be put on 3 day week, and wondering if its worth my while applying, in case I can't find full time job and the 3 weeks gets cut further, i may be in more need of JB then!


----------



## Berni (2 Jul 2009)

Your entitlement is measured in days, but its usually stated as how many months it would last you if fully unemployed.  See the FAQs here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx#q9


----------



## berkeley (2 Jul 2009)

I've just started a three day week and it seems I'm entitled to 312 days JB


----------

